# HOCOC Season Opener



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my "Vintage Tin" Car.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

"Fenders at the Beach" is only a week away. The Nuvolari track at Nantasket Beach Raceway is a real beauty. For the folks not familiar with the area Hull, MA was a summer resort in days gone by with an amusment park and other tourist attractions. Today the amusment park is gone and most of the houses are occupied year round, but it is still a great place to visit.

We are expecting to have some great racing. Even if you do not want to race you are welcome to drop by and see what it is all about.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Results*

This is the upstairs track, we will run on it in a future race.









Al and John.









Beach jets!









G-Jet IROC cars.









Sportsman lineup.









Nantasket Beach Raceway
Hull, Mass.
Nuvolari track
Sept. 21, 2008
"Fenders at the Beach Reaults"

Vintage Tin (50's NASCAR)
1st Richard Dumas #32
2nd John Stezelicki #92
3rd Kevin Westgate #1
4th Alan Carmone #65

G-Jet Team Event
1st Team "Al"
2nd Team "Trent"
3rd Team "Matt"
4th Team "Stez"

NSCS Event #1
1st Richard Dumas #15
2nd Al Perschilli #3
3rd Alan Carmone #24
4th Matt Carmone #17
5th John Stezelicki #38
6th Trent Bradbury #2
7th Kevin Westgate #16
8th Mattie Carmone #29

NSCS Event #2
1st Richard Dumas #15
2nd Al Perschilli #3
3rd Kevin Westgate #16
4th John Stezelicki #38
5th Trent Bradbury #2
6th Alan Carmone #24
7th Matt Carmone #17
8th Mattie Carmone #29


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice tracks Rich! They look like a blast to run on!


----------

